# luces en las salidas del amplificador



## torrecilla (Mar 4, 2011)

le pasaria algo al amplificador si le conecto led en las salidas de los altavoces para que vallan al ritmo de la musica?
o en una mesa de mezclas se podria enchufar algun rca por ejemplo en salida monitor? 
gracias...


----------



## pandacba (Mar 4, 2011)

Si lo pones solo morira, no conviene cargar nada en parlelo con los parlantes, conviene tomar señal y de ali a uncircutio que maneje lo led


----------



## Mandrake (Mar 4, 2011)

torrecilla dijo:


> le pasaria algo al amplificador si le conecto led en las salidas de los altavoces para que vallan al ritmo de la musica? . . .



No le pasara nada al amplificador. Yo utilizo un VUmetro de led´s (sin fuente) en cada bafle, para monitoriar la señal de salida y el amplificador trabaja sin problemas.



			
				pipa09 dijo:
			
		

> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/luces-audioritmicas-simples-transistor-39538/



Ese tema no esta ni cerca al circuito que yo me refiero.

Nota del autor: Por favor no me pregunten por el circuito, porque tendria que "desbaratar" el bafle.


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 5, 2011)

torrecilla dijo:


> le pasaria algo al amplificador si le conecto led en las salidas de los altavoces para que vallan al ritmo de la musica?
> o en una mesa de mezclas se podria enchufar algun rca por ejemplo en salida monitor?
> gracias...




entra aca, vas a tener bastantes ideas para sacar.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/luces-audioritmicas-simples-transistor-39538/
Saludos!


----------



## pandacba (Mar 5, 2011)

Buena idea pipa para que haga las cosas bien echas, como corresponde


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 7, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Buena idea pipa para que haga las cosas bien echas, como corresponde




De nada amigo, sino que busque por audirritmico en el buscador.
 tiene muchas opciones.


----------



## jmgm (Abr 22, 2011)

torrecilla dijo:


> le pasaria algo al amplificador si le conecto led en las salidas de los altavoces para que vallan al ritmo de la musica?
> o en una mesa de mezclas se podria enchufar algun rca por ejemplo en salida monitor?
> gracias...



si enchufas un led a la salida del amplificador no pasa nada, si le das volumen poco a poco veras que el led llegara a un punto que se queda fijo,a partir de ahi si puedes quemar el led pero a tu amplificador no le pasara nada. Yo pondria este vumetro(el color de los led a gusto del consumidor) aunque tambien los ahy sin necesidad de alimentacion.


----------



## leae89 (Abr 24, 2011)

jmgm dijo:


> si enchufas un led a la salida del amplificador no pasa nada, si le das volumen poco a poco veras que el led llegara a un punto que se queda fijo,a partir de ahi si puedes quemar el led pero a tu amplificador no le pasara nada. Yo pondria este vumetro(el color de los led a gusto del consumidor) aunque tambien los *hay* sin necesidad de alimentacion.



Revisa la ortografía, por favor...


----------

